# Over 90%....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Again, my man tells it how it is. If you're not into big people words then i'm guessing you won't be watching George Carlin, but i had to throw in the disclaimer just in case.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The very existence of flame-throwers proves that some time, somewhere, someone said to themselves, You know, I want to set those people over there on fire, but I'm just not close enough to get the job done.

Gotta love ge or ge or ge or ge or ge or ge.......


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I miss George. Always had a good twist of humor on anything.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Carlin was the first comedian I ever owned on tape, one of the greats. God bless him.


----------

